# 1985 Color question



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have looked for some time on production numbers per color, with no avail. Does anyone have any pointers to find color UrQ production numbers? US based?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

No, sorry.
I would LOVE this info, but probably even Audi has no clue anymore.

Some colours are more-are than others, depending on model year.

I'll check with Bill Bremer, he runs the urq registry.
With his info, at least we can say how many of each colour/year are accounted for!

I see you have an '85!
Details please!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's a list of the colours for N. American '85's...

1985 – USA – VIN 85F 900001 -> 85F 901500
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Graphite Metallic (grey), LB7V, W9
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6V, W1
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Sapphire Metallic, LY5V, L5
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1

I've never seen (on a US '85 car) Sapphire Metallic, Oceanic Blue, or Lhasa Metallic....I would rate them as the most-rare...along with a runner up of Amazon. I've seen only one.


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sepp said:


> No, sorry.
> I would LOVE this info, but probably even Audi has no clue anymore.
> 
> Some colours are more-are than others, depending on model year.
> ...


I just picked it up two days ago. It was garaged since 98. 117 on the dial. Blew the timing belt then parked. Going to jank the head off this weekend. Was purchased from the org. owner. you can view pics here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow! 
Is that in Lhasa green? I cannot tell in the pics. It still bares the very rare headlights.

here's what Bill was kind enough to pass along on his documentation of the '85's.

Graphite (B7V): 12
Amazon Blue (Y5Y): 4
Stone Gray (Y7U): 5
Alpine White (90E): 10
Tornado Red (Y3D): 17
Titian Red (B3V): 9
Helios Blue (A5T): 2
Zermatt Silver (Y7Y): 7
Montego Black (Y9Y): 2


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sepp said:


> Wow!
> Is that in Lhasa green? I cannot tell in the pics. It still bares the very rare headlights.
> 
> here's what Bill was kind enough to pass along on his documentation of the '85's.
> ...



it is green, which is why I was asking. I cant even find a good example of lhasas metallic to gauge against.

any info you could help me find would be great! or at least a starting point for me to research even more... Thank you so much for the information you provided already


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

jedinight37 said:


> it is green, which is why I was asking. I cant even find a good example of lhasas metallic to gauge against.
> 
> any info you could help me find would be great! or at least a starting point for me to research even more... Thank you so much for the information you provided already



You're very welcome, I live for this stuff.
You can pop open the trunk, on the upper side, near where the sunroof rack is, there should be a colour sticker in that area somewhere...it'll be in code, like on my first colours post.


You can easily confirm that it is the original colour!

I'll find a shot of a Lhasa car and post it up.

Would you by chance feel comfortable PMing me the last 4 numbers of your VIN?
I've been keeping track of all of the '85's states-side.

..And if there's no sticker to be found, we can decode the VIN to find the colour.

Here's an example of where the sticker is (note the rear speaker)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

More to come. Such a rare colour, on any year...hard to find pics...and given the different lighting in each of these shots makes it a challenge.


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yup thats the color! 

Wow thank you so much. I will pass you the VIN first thing in the morning (it sleeps at the shop for now)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Excellent!! This could be the first documented LG '85 in the states! :thumbup::thumbup:

you lucky dog...congrats on the find!!


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sepp said:


> Excellent!! This could be the first documented LG '85 in the states! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> you lucky dog...congrats on the find!!


LG= Lhasa Green?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, sorry LG=Lhasa Green..
I was being lazy.. :laugh:

And for the rest of the viewers, yes it has been confirmed that this is a true Lhasa Green car.
The only one I know of year-wise in the US.
Great colour!


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

Got the car started this weekend, drove it yesterday for the first time! the previous owner blew the timing belt on it and parked it in 98. All we did was inspect the valves, and line it up to TDC. Thing fired right up! :thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, the WX is an interface engine, but sometimes the engine is alright if you're not hauling ass when it breaks.
At idle, (and if you don't try to re-start it) usually you're OK.

That is great news!!!
Congrats!


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

amazing color Lhasa is. I missed out on an 84 Lhasa that sold last year out of New Hampshire that had low miles. I'm still on the hunt to this day. If you ever want to sell... please let me know. 
Great car, enjoy it!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

^^ I remember that car. It was quite nice.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Sepp said:


> Here's a list of the colours for N. American '85's...
> 
> 1985 – USA – VIN 85F 900001 -> 85F 901500
> Alpine White, L90E, P1
> ...


I haven't checked the code on mine to be sure, but you list the Graphetie Metallic as a grey color. I would call it more black than grey.


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

mmmmm Graphetie Metallic....NICE


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

jedinight37 said:


> mmmmm Graphetie Metallic....NICE


Thanks. I just changes to white powder coated wheels for a nice contrast.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

I had a Lhasa Green Metallic '84 UrQ for a number of years. It now belong to a friend of mine. Great color!


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

You are in NY? Is your old Lhasa still in NY too? Still on the hunt. I'm actually going to a PA get together and there will be a Lhasa '83 there. I don't really know how I'll react! But I'll take pics for sure.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

DubbinChris said:


> I haven't checked the code on mine to be sure, but you list the Graphetie Metallic as a grey color. I would call it more black than grey.


your's is for sure Graphite metallic! Same paint batch as my car! 

I just copied, and pasted the colour code listing...I'd call it more black than "grey" myself! :beer:


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

WooHoo, Passed smog yesterday!


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome! Post some more current pics! Can't get enough of Lhasa.


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

can do you one better, video of it first firing up:


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

So very awesome! Paint looks in great shape.


----------



## dbldmnd (Oct 18, 2011)

It's great seeing another urq start after a storage break and on its way to get back on the road. I started my lhasa 84 for the first time a week ago, it will be on the road soon.


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

dbldmnd said:


> It's great seeing another urq start after a storage break and on its way to get back on the road. I started my lhasa 84 for the first time a week ago, it will be on the road soon.


AWESOME!:beer:

I just got smog done (california) tires and brakes....then the road


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

dbldmnd said:


> It's great seeing another urq start after a storage break and on its way to get back on the road. I started my lhasa 84 for the first time a week ago, it will be on the road soon.


Must post pics!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

jedinight37 said:


> can do you one better, video of it first firing up:


That is soo very awesome, it nearly brings tears to my eyes.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

thought you guys might enjoy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSk9Dk8gOhs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. A long road back to the road but so worth it! Lhasa = perfection.


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

My old 83 Rally car was Lhasa Green. I bought the car from a guy who painted it red. Then I painted it white.. Not until it met its demise into a tree during a race and I bought it back years later did I see it was green.. I kept the original paint code decal , vin tags and title...


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

Ugh one less Lhasa left in the world. 
What is there 5?


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

About 15 years ago I sold my Lhasa Green ‘84. I still regret doing so. 

Here it is at Maine Forest Pro Rally back in 2003 (I think?) the year I crewed for some guys in an open class Galant VR4. Not the best photo, as it’s a phone pic of a print, but... 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

